# للمهتمين بالتحلية...برنامج حساب الخواص الفيزيائية لمياه البحر



## desalination (21 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم...


ورقة إكسل لحساب الكثافة Density و الحرارة النوعيةSpecific Heat و الإنثالبي Enthalpy لمياه البحر بحجم 33ك ب فقط.

منقول للفائدة...


----------



## احمد الجبوري (22 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا و عاشت ايدك ياورد


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (22 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك ياقمر


----------



## desalination (22 نوفمبر 2007)

ورد وقمر تحرجونا كذا 

أدام الله الود بين شباب المنتدى

و دمتم بود يا احمد الجبوري يا أحلى فل ويا صبرى ابوعجيلة يا سيد الكل..​


----------



## عمرو الشامى (24 نوفمبر 2007)

انا مش عارف اقول ايه بس والله ربنا يكرمك انتم بجد اصحابى


----------



## Chemist (27 نوفمبر 2007)

Deep Thanks


----------



## بلدي (27 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور أخي العزيز

م. وسام


----------



## desalination (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً للجميع


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (1 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## desalination (1 ديسمبر 2007)

واياك يا عزيزي نبيل


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (2 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## desalination (2 ديسمبر 2007)

أهلاً أخي صبري وأنت كذلك يا عزيزي


----------



## صبرى ابوعجيلة (3 ديسمبر 2007)

والله مافيه موضوع افضل من هذا


----------



## desalination (3 ديسمبر 2007)

أبداً بس هذا من طيب أصلك أخي صبري ودمت سالماً


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (5 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## desalination (6 ديسمبر 2007)

أهلاً أخي نزار ابوفاتح....وايك إن شاء الله...


----------



## سلطان111 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكـــور يـــ Desalination على الجهــد المبـــاركــ

وإلى الأمــام


----------



## الشريف4 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا برنامج جيد


----------



## المهندس علي ماجد (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*طلب مراسلة على الاميل*

انا طالب كلية الهندسة جامعة البصرة قسم الهندسة الكيميائية ومشروع تخرجي يتضمن محطة تحلية المياه بالتبخير الفجائي الموجود في العربية السعودية ارجو مساعدتي في هذا المشروع مع التقدير 
florist1984***********


----------



## desalination (11 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 

أخي ماجد لإنشغالي بالفترة القادمة (قد تطول لأشهر) قد لا أتمكن من التواصل معكم في المنتدى ولكن إن أحببت التواصل معي على البريد الخاص...سأخدمك بقدر إستطاعتي ولوجه الله ..

ودمتم جميعاً في ودٍ وإكرام


----------



## ديساليب (16 ديسمبر 2007)

رحم الله والديك وبارك لك في ما تفيدنا به


----------



## سيف كريم (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشروع مهندس*

نشكر الاخ على هذه البرامج القيمه وجزاه الله الف خير حيث ان مشروع تخرجي عن تحليه المياه بواسطه التبخير الفجائي متعدد المراحل كما هو موجود في المملكه العربيه السعوديه


----------



## محمود بن حسين (27 يناير 2008)

شكراً جزيلا لكى يا أختى الفاضلة


----------

